# Set up 2 NPTs: one doing well, other has slime!



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

So, I set up a 2.5g NPT with 15w light as a test run, and it worked wonderfully. I had tried to set up this tank twice before, but I had too much algae and smelly water problems. This time I used .5" of soild and .5" of gravel. Water is yellow, but all is good. No algae, and the snails are happy.

I moved onto a 40g breeder tank with 78w of T5HO lighting and 1/2" of each again a week ago, but this one is starting to develop this slimey coat entirely over the glass and some spots on the gravel. The water is darker than my 2.5g also. 

What is this? I did do some searches, and someone referred it as a bacterial growth that isn't harmful. Obviously, a water change is in order, so I'll do that this weekend. Any comments? Thanks!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Is this a brown slime (diatom algae) or greenish-blue slime? The diatom algae are common in new set-ups and will eventually go away (and most algae eaters will eat it, especially Otocinclus). The other stuff could be a couple things, one being cyano-bacteria, which is harmful if it gets into your blood and has a foul odor (like rotten spinach). It could also be green-dust algae, which also will go away eventually.

Water changes will help, as will adding more plants and cutting back on your hours of lighting (then gradually build back up on the light).


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks for the useful info!

I think the slime is brown, but I can't be sure because the water is pretty yellow (yellower than my 2.5g). It's definitely not blue or green, though. I will do a water change tomorrow and reduce the lighting period. Time to get another timer! This tank is not stocked yet. I haven't tested the water, but on the 2.5g, there some ammonia present shortly after setting up, so I'm letting the plants soak that up for a few weeks.


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

Wait, I just re-read and noticed that you said "diatom algae." This is definitely not brown algae. I've had that before in other smaller tanks at the beginning of their setup.


----------



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

I have had white slime build up on the subrate in new tank. It never turned green and eventually went away. I could be a bacteria bloom of some sort. If you provide a picture it would help a lot.


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

I'll get a picture of it next time if it develops again. The moment I saw it, I stir it up to disintegrate it, so I don't have it anymore. It looked like that liquid substance that snails leave their eggs in. I did a full water change today, and this time I was very careful not to stir up the substrate! I'm expecting the water to turn yellow again, but as long as it's clear and free of slimy things, I'm content! The 2.5g is going pretty well.


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

Well, I did a 100% water change over the weekend, and the slime quickly came back in the same spot and so did the yellow tint. The slime has since been fading away, and it looks rotted, like a dead leave. I think it's on its way out. The yellow water doesn't bother me, and it looks quite natural actually. I think I succeeded with this one! The inhabitants are just 5 small glowlight tetras for now. I put a filter in there to circulate the water a little for now. The 2.5g test I did is also working out very well. I have snails in there for now.

I just took this picture:


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Are you going to add more plants?


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

I had more floaters added, but I don't have any other plants that I can add right now. I hope to find some new plants to add eventually. I have 13 fish in there now. Last time I checked there was .25ppm of nitrite present, so I did a water change. I have been feeding the fish much less this week.


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

The plants have grown a little. I just took this.


----------



## 1aqumfish (Jul 28, 2008)

Growing plants is the best sign that all is well.

Tony


----------



## lake_tuna (Mar 18, 2010)

My tank has been doing really great. I haven't done any water changes since the last post, and the plants are growing pretty dense and well. I also added more plants. I put in a DIY CO2 the other night just for kicks to see if the ladder diffuser works any good. The filter has no media and it's there to circular the water.

The fish are 11 cardinal tetras, 10 ember tetras, 2 beckford pencil fish, and 2 otos, in addition to a few shrimp and snails.


----------

